
Las Vegas' grasshopper invasion is so big you can see it on weather radar - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/28/us/las-vegas-grasshopper-invasion-weather-radar-trnd/index.html
======
digital_sweet
Crazy, it reminds me of those Apocalyptic films where certain signs means a
major evolution.

